# Entertainment center with 24" vertical clearance for sub



## Skwisgaar (May 31, 2010)

I love the entertainment center I have now except that it just doesn't have enough clearance for a good sub under the TV. I can fit one that is 18" tall, but I really need 20". Since I am looking to replace the entertainment center, I want to shoot for 24" of clearance to accommodate anything I may ever buy. 

I figure the answer will probably be "get someone to custom make you an entertainment center that is very much like the one that you already own."


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Oh Iowa, I miss you, but I don't miss the fact that you don't have an Ikea. Look for a modular cabinet with removable shelves, similar to the Ikea Besta: http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/60102152

Keep in mind that depth will also be an issue. The Ikea units come with corner blocks so that you can leave the backs off. You may have to craft something similar.


----------

